# 16V G60 kits



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there, i am rebuilding a 1.8 KR engine and plan to make a 16V G60 engine using this as the base engine. It is for a mk1 golf gti. Are there many kits still available to intergrate the supercharger to this engine? Are all the parts available seperately or would i need to buy them all in a kit?. Also can anyone point me in the right direction with the wiring, ECU etc, any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 16V G60 kits (daniboy1_2_3)*

BBM stopped making the kits and had no plans on making more (as John last stated)
RPM tuning in germany makes a very nice kit: http://www.rp-motorsport.de/en...t.htm


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 16V G60 kits (sdezego)*

Wonder if a group by would help John remake the kit? that would be cool


----------



## ogles (Sep 21, 2009)

hi there, i am also looking at 16v'ing my G, if any one is up for trying to get a group buy 2gether then i am well up for that!? also if anyone has any good info that would help me in my conversion would love to have a look and read through it?, been loking around and talking to people about it but you can never have to much info!
thanks ogles


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: 16V G60 kits (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_BBM stopped making the kits and had no plans on making more (as John last stated)
RPM tuning in germany makes a very nice kit: http://www.rp-motorsport.de/en...t.htm

The RPM tuning one is for a 16valve engine as a base isn't it?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 16V G60 kits (JamesS)*

Rpm kit is way to much money







BBMS kit was so much less. i will ask but i dont see it hurting to ask John and see what he can do as far as a group buy. i will call tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: 16V G60 kits (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_Rpm kit is way to much money







BBMS kit was so much less. i will ask but i dont see it hurting to ask John and see what he can do as far as a group buy. i will call tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good luck!
These were his last words about making these kits:

_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_It is now official, we are 100% SOLD OUT
BBM 16v G60 Ltd. Integrations are no more.
Pretty sure we have been making these for over 8 or 9 years now.
Please do not ask us to make more as we are absolutely not going to do it. And no, not doing the rear alternator brackets either. Also please do not ask us for prints on the parts that we developed.
We do have a few odds and ends in the hybrid parts section that might still be of help for some of you.

Maybe if we can get 10 people to pay in full up front before he manufacturers them he might consider? 


_Modified by yip at 6:25 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 16V G60 kits (yip)*

Its worth a try. looks like there already a few that want the kit. i will try and call him tomorrow morning and see what he says. i speak to these guys on a weekly basis and have done business with them alot. Jason is very cool there also. give you guys the feed back tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Would be really interested in putting my name down for one if its possible


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (daniboy1_2_3)*

The more the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

The process is very simple. You should read the 16VG60 thread and there is also a yahoo group. There is alot of info there but there alot of info left out. The details seem to be missing. I built my engine in under 15 days. It is not in the car yet because I building a tranny that will be better than stock gear ratio(s). I can send pics and I can also assist with some of the issues that you will be hit with. Like do you have a welder, grinders, rotary files... etc.... You will need a machine shop to shave off 6mm off your ABA crank pulley. A new bracket for your supercharger belt trensioner will need to be built. I built mine and I can send you pics and measurements or I can just charge you for materials and time. I also have the rear alternator brackets that I can build on a case by case bases. There are other partssuch 16v fuel rail $80.00 to $125.00... You will need the hybrid coolant flange adapter from BBM under $60.00 that bolts onto the 16v head. They still have these. You can build your motor under $1000.00
I will do a write up tonight.
Brent


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickardaudi* »_The process is very simple. You should read the 16VG60 thread and there is also a yahoo group. There is alot of info there but there alot of info left out. The details seem to be missing. I built my engine in under 15 days. It is not in the car yet because I building a tranny that will be better than stock gear ratio(s). I can send pics and I can also assist with some of the issues that you will be hit with. Like do you have a welder, grinders, rotary files... etc.... You will need a machine shop to shave off 6mm off your ABA crank pulley. A new bracket for your supercharger belt trensioner will need to be built. I built mine and I can send you pics and measurements or I can just charge you for materials and time. I also have the rear alternator brackets that I can build on a case by case bases. There are other partssuch 16v fuel rail $80.00 to $125.00... You will need the hybrid coolant flange adapter from BBM under $60.00 that bolts onto the 16v head. They still have these. You can build your motor under $1000.00
I will do a write up tonight.
Brent

This is awesome! What would you charge for all the custom pieces required for conversion?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*

Please do this write up. i really want to do this also.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A GROUP BY FOR THE KIT FROM BBM? IM TRYING TO GET A NUMBER OF PEOPLE THAT WOULD BE INTERESTED?


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote »_WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A GROUP BY FOR THE KIT FROM BBM? IM TRYING TO GET A NUMBER OF PEOPLE THAT WOULD BE INTERESTED? 

Did anyone read their response, it clearly states that these will never be made again so I would start looking elsewhere. It is not fair to harass them when they have clearly said they won't be doing it again, it was a good run and they have moved on. 

_Quote »_Please do not ask us to make more as we are absolutely not going to do it. And no, not doing the rear alternator brackets either.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pickardaudi* »_The process is very simple. You should read the 16VG60 thread and there is also a yahoo group. There is alot of info there but there alot of info left out. The details seem to be missing. I built my engine in under 15 days. It is not in the car yet because I building a tranny that will be better than stock gear ratio(s). I can send pics and I can also assist with some of the issues that you will be hit with. Like do you have a welder, grinders, rotary files... etc.... You will need a machine shop to shave off 6mm off your ABA crank pulley. A new bracket for your supercharger belt trensioner will need to be built. I built mine and I can send you pics and measurements or I can just charge you for materials and time. I also have the rear alternator brackets that I can build on a case by case bases. There are other partssuch 16v fuel rail $80.00 to $125.00... You will need the hybrid coolant flange adapter from BBM under $60.00 that bolts onto the 16v head. They still have these. You can build your motor under $1000.00
I will do a write up tonight.
Brent

So you don't need custom pistons?


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (JamesS)*

No You do not need custom pistons. If you take a ABA block and install a 16v head from a 1.8 or a 2.0 you have 8.1 or 8.5 to 1 CR. I had my head decked and and after cc the head and measuring the deck height and doing the calculations it was 8.5 to 1. People will try to sell you custom pistons for your build but you do not need them on an ABA block. Now with that said you would need custom pistons for a 9A block. The ABA block is great place to start. Because if you wanted 9:1 CR you could take 9A pistons and have the ABA rods rebushed to take 9A pistons and install those into a ABA block. See the ABA pistons are dished for lower CR and 9A pistons are flat.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*

But if the base engine is a pg block G60 then pistons would be needed?


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (JamesS)*

Here is a thread with alot of great info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1784212
That thread leaves alot out.
1) Let's start with cost. $80.00 to $125.00 for a long block ABA.
2) Buy a 9a 16v engine long block for $80.00 to $125.00
3) Tear down ABA low end completely. bare block!
4) Bead blast your pistons and check for cracks! Why?
(Because you are going to be boosting) ABA pistons are cheap. You can find all 4 with rods on the vortex for $40.00
5) Check crank for anhy wear. It is probably in great condition!
6) Now this is important take newspaper and coat the crank in oil and wrap it with newspaper and tape/seal up with plastic bags. This keeps dust and rust from the crank. Do the same with rods and cams lifters should be numbered in orders and sealed in a baggy cover them with oil for the same reason. (Remeber you should treat your low end and top end like crystal clean!
7) Crank bearing $55.00 to 65.00
Rod bearing $35.00
Piston rings $55.00
Top end gasket set $120.00
Odd and end low end gaskets $35.00
ARP Head studs or Grade 8 bolts you pick! ARP $120.00 
Grade 8 $50.00
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...apter $49.95
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=495 $139.95
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...rsion $49.95
Spark plugs NGK IRIDIUM BPR6EIX
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...-6637
Spark plug wires $50.00 to $150.00 your choice.
Cap and rotor $16.50
Fuel injectors: Personnel choice stock or 30lb/hr or 42 lb/hr. range $50.00 to $125.00 off of vortex.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...=1671 $59.95
Catch can off of Ebay $15.95 to $80.00 all preference.
Secret one before you assemble your motor knock the knock sensor out of your G60 block and remove that god awful piece that is on your ABA block and install the G60 knock sensor.
Will you have been wondering why I said get a 9a engine block. It has the 16v intermidiate shaft and the cover plate/dizzy gear that can be removed and installed on your ABA block.
Now for some secret stuff:
Choice of crank pullies: (1)1.9 TDI crank pulley with a VR6 water pump pulley. The VR6 water pump pulley will need to be fliped around on instances. 
(2)ABA crank pulley shaved down 6mm by a machine shop cost $20.00 and also use the VR6 water pump pulley.
(3)ABA (shaved)or 1.9 TDI crank pulley using a any non-ac ABA water pump pulley.
(4)This is all up to you 1.8T crank pulley with a VR6 or non-ac ABA water pump pulley.
Another secret is the 16VG60 yahoo group that has a drawing of an actual alternator bracket and also the 90 degree intake addition that you will need to install for your throttle body.
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/16vG60/
The tention bracket for the supercharger is going to be different: use the bolt hole on the head that is used to lift the engine in/out of the car on the belt side of the motor.
Step one : purchase 6" of 1" square tubing from the hardware store.
2 each 3/8" square nuts and 1 each 6" 5/16" thread bolt, purchase 3/16" thick steel plate.
Step two: Using a grinder or saw cut the 3/16" thick steel plate 3 1/4" long and 1 1/4" wide. 
Step three: Using a grinder or saw cut a the square tubing 3 5/8" long.
Step four: install one of the square nuts onto the 5/16" bolt all the way down on the head. Now tack weld it together. Shove it down the square tube. Leaving an 1/8" from one end from the bolt head tack the bolt inside the tube. Make sure you keep the bolt centered where it come out the other end.
Step five: install the other square nut on the bolt and push it into the square tubing. Now the face of the bolt should be just even with the end of the tubing and the theads from the bolt should be protruding from the square tubing. Tack weld the nut in place. 
Step six: In a vice put the 3/16 steel plate that you cut flat side up. Standing the square tubing on one end flush up to the edge of the plate with bolt head side down and thread side in the air tack weld it in place. Make sure it is centered! You should be able to measure 1/8" on each side except for the top and bottom. You just made an "L" bracket!!!!
Step seven: weld everything you tack welded up and grind smooth.
Step eight: Cut 45 degree triangle pieces out of the 3/16" plate and 
tack weld those from the end of the square tubing (thread side or small portion of the L to the long portion of the L. Grind smooth.
Step Nine: Remeber that threaded hole on the side of the head where the lift bracket is located and you should have removed already? Drill a 3/8" hole about 1/2" from the bottom of your l bracket. In the 3/16" plate side. 
Step ten: There is a smaller hole just above the big hole that is about 5/16" wide but does not go through the head all the way. Now drill that hole completely out. Takes less than 30 seconds. Thread the hole with a 5/16" tap. Measure the distance between big hole and small hole should be about 1" from center to center. Drill a 5/16" hole in the 3/16" plate 1" from the 3/8" hole. Now you have some seroius strength for your new tentioner bracket. Bolt up your new tentioner.
Now listen your tentioner will not be inside the stock roller assembly. It will be located on the outside.
You will need to go to the junk yard and remove two aba serpentine tentioner rollers from the ac bracket and replace the stock G60 rollers with these. The reason is they 3" in Diameter and the G60's are 4". 
Once you have the alternator mounted. I bet you will need a 78" to 78 5/8" serp belt.
Run your belt arounf the pulleys. You will need to remove some metal from the carrier that holds the roller that is not stationary. The one the tentioner is connected to.You will see what I am talking about. It will take about 3 minutes of grinding. 
You will also have to remove some of the plastic cover for the engine. This is due to the VR6 water pump pulley size and offset. It will rub if you do not cut it out.
I will continue on Sunday. This stuff is really no secret. Alot of the info I have had pated down to me from good friends all over the USA and overseas. Some of this stuff I did on my own.
brent



_Modified by pickardaudi at 10:08 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*

Why use a PG block. You get more displacement with an ABA. Longer rods and CR that is ready to go! All in one block. With a PG you have to buy close to 600.00 pistons and after shipping it is probably going to be 650.00
I can think of alot more to do with that money!
brent


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats is fantastic stuff! thanks for sharing. This might be a stupid question but how come i never hear of the KR block being mentioned? Is it a UK block only? do you know if this information applies to this block too? cheers.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (AbsoluteNovice)*

ok moose knuckle it doesnt hurt or cost anything to maybe see if they can. But i bet if they said they would you would be the first on that pre-order list with your credit card







well im still gonna try to ask . hope there are others out there that will want this kit also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Honestly, If you build the motor with a PG block. You will be boring the block to 83mm and you will include the cost of pistons and boring. That will start the process negative $750.00 to $800.00. Why? You can debate cast pistons or forge pistons. If you are using a G60 with a 68mm wheel you will probably hit max boost on a 16v at only 10 to 12 psi. Why bother with forge pistons? Unless you have money to burn. So lets say you do spend the money and BBM decides to build those nice so easy bolt assembles to convert your PG to a 16vPG. That is going to cost you an additional $1500.00 to 1800.00. Yea the sold the last ones for a little over $1100.00 but, that does not mean they will sell you it at that price. It is business. They have to tool up for a project like that. CNC machines have to be set up. I am not trying to convience you just be realistic.
Brent


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_ok moose knuckle it doesnt hurt or cost anything to maybe see if they can. But i bet if they said they would you would be the first on that pre-order list with your credit card







well im still gonna try to ask . hope there are others out there that will want this kit also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think this is the main issue:

_Quote, originally posted by *pickardaudi* »_Yea the sold the last ones for a little over $1100.00 but, that does not mean they will sell you it at that price. It is business. They have to tool up for a project like that. CNC machines have to be set up. I am not trying to convience you just be realistic.
Brent

Everyone might say "yeah I'm in" but when they find out that the kit will cost $1,500-2,000 most will be out. I can understand why John doesn't want to make these kits and a lot of other G60 stuff that he used to before. Everyone screams yeah I'll buy one for sure then when he posts a price where he actually makes a profit everyone drops out and bitches that it's overpriced or that they can make it for cheaper. I have talked 1 on 1 with John on this subject. 



_Modified by yip at 7:03 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys. Can anyone answer my question though please, what is the difference between an ABA block and a KR block?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*

I see were ya coming from. lets hope if they decide to make this kit again cause people want to buy that it will be $1,100 i will go to church tomorrow which i havent in 20 years but for this i will. i will pray for all of us


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (yip)*

The question is what kinda of kit do you want?
I might be able to build a good kit:
Low budget hardware kit
Alternator relocation mount.
TB extention 
machined ABA crank pulley (trade yours in)
VR6 water pump pulley
MKIII tention pullies for your tentioner rollers
Tentioner Bracket
With fasteners and full write up on how to install.
Powder coated or painted your choice
This would not be as awesome as John's at BBM. His is badass! But it would get you in the right direction.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brent


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Am i invisible lol can anyone answer my simple question please? I did start the thread myself so dont think im being unreasonable


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (daniboy1_2_3)*

Sorry, Your Block has way to much KR to just bolt a 16v head onto it. You would need custom pistons and all the different brackets to become a 16vG60. You can double your head gaskets to raise the head up and bring the KR down. That is a cheaper way of doing the conversion. ABA is a taller block than a KR. ABA is a 8v engine. I believe the Rods are longer. The ABA pistons are dished and I believe the KR is flat top pistons. KR is a 1.8 and the ABA is a 2.0. The KR is great place to start. Pickup an ABA cheap! Swap some parts around and you will have 16v ABA simple! I hope this gave you some insight on the differences. Daniboy I can give you a full write up on exactly what you need to swap around
Brent

_Modified by pickardaudi at 9:23 AM 9-27-2009_


_Modified by pickardaudi at 9:29 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*

Daniboy, 
I have an extra ECU I can sell you when you are ready. I was thinking about building an improved wiring harness for a G60.
Brent


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Id love any write ups or further explanations on how to go about it. I currently have a reconditioned KR block with new standard pistons, rings and bearings all lightened and balanced. My plan was to use this engine with stacked gaskets to reduce the compression ratio. I also have a PG G60 engine for the charger and other parts. I was going to use an integration kit in order to build the 16v g60 engine. I know its not going to be as simple as this but that was my basic plan. Does this sound like an acceptable way of going about it?


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (daniboy1_2_3)*

Yes, That will work


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*

Well just picked up a 2.0 bottom end out of a passat and got a 1.8 head to start this project. so let me continue to Beg BBM to make the conversion kit


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have heard from a company that deals with BBM that they are remaking the 16V G60 integration kit. I heard this news yesterday and am awaiting further info. Maybe someone else with a bit more information can confirm this?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (daniboy1_2_3)*

That would be really cool if that were the case. i will call to verify today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif by the way what company did you hear that from if you dont mind asking?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*BBM 16v G60 Ltd. integration parts*

I'll look into setting up a group buy for you guys later this week.
If we can get around (15-20) people in on this we should be able to make this happen. Most all of the parts for this 16v integration minus the rear alternator brackets and billet tension pieces are in our stock. Business and things have certainly changed since our close out on this integration back in 2007
Thanks again guys for your business and support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: BBM 16v G60 Ltd. integration parts (JBETZ)*

I really want a 16valve kit but all my money is going toward rebuilding my charger


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: BBM 16v G60 Ltd. integration parts (JBETZ)*

Well John thanks for answering to my prayer. this is what i was hoping you said that. Count me in to buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats great news, any idea on price yet? is it a case of you waiting until there are enough buyers or are you going ahead with it anyway?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

THE LEAST YOU COULD DO IS MAKE THE DAMNED ALTERNATOR RELOCATION BRACKET!!!!!! PLEASE SELL IT BY ITSELF!!!
that thing would have saved me at least 3k in time and effort modifying **** to fit around that godforsaken monstrosity that VW calls an alternator


_Modified by potatonet at 10:54 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

i hear that. i had a friend do this conversion and that is what took him a week in fabricatrion work







but i m excited that BBM guys thought about it and are trying to make this happen for a round of kits again. Once again thanks to John & Jason at BBM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jeffs vw at 8:07 AM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: BBM 16v G60 Ltd. integration parts (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I'll look into setting up a group buy for you guys later this week.
If we can get around (15-20) people in on this we should be able to make this happen. Most all of the parts for this 16v integration minus the rear alternator brackets and billet tension pieces are in our stock. Business and things have certainly changed since our close out on this integration back in 2007
Thanks again guys for your business and support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









count me in if this GB gets up and running.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_THE LEAST YOU COULD DO IS MAKE THE DAMNED ALTERNATOR RELOCATION BRACKET!!!!!! PLEASE SELL IT BY ITSELF!!!


The rear alternator bracket pcs. three in all are the only parts that we do not have in stock right now. Yes, we are planning on doing another run on these soon. Thanks again


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yes... but sell it by itself


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Any news from the bahn brenner boys about when this 16V G60 kit will be available again?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (daniboy1_2_3)*

There still talking about time frame and numbers. but im sure they will have answer by the end of next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will call again later next week if we dont hear anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

I did not see he Tensioner bracket on the BBM website? I made my own it was pretty easy/it is not as nice BBM!
Brent


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*

I'm definitely in for the relocation and tensioner brackets


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Hemingway'sToe)*

im in for the whole kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I would be in for the whole kit if I werent going to put a 20V head on my 2.0L


----------



## DanWeber45 (Nov 22, 2006)

I got a complete kit except fuel rail and crank pulley.
16 v integration kit + 50mm intake for scirrocco. BBM Lysholm rebuilt new berings and new seals from BBM.
Pictures before weekend. 
Asking $3500
I"m from Montreal, Canada
Sorry for my english


----------



## Jet-Jet (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont want to bum anyone out but you should all think about going turbo with the 16v. I did alot of research and realized that the gladder isnt going to put out the hp i was looking for. Im in the middle of building my 16v head up and then its Turbo time. Just something to think about.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Jet-Jet)*

no.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (JamesS)*

im doing my 16v build cause its a project ive always wanted to do and you dont see those daily either. i see a billion people with turbo motors now days. Also not really doing it for big numbers im sure i will be happy with that motor in a rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

i am def in if there is a group buy for these kits.


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Had an email from BBM saying they will be manufacturing a run of 50 kits. They will be available early next year for around $1400. Im not sure if its 50 kits and thats it but im sure that will be plenty for those of us here who are interested. Imsaving already!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (daniboy1_2_3)*

wish it was here before christmas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (Jet-Jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jet-Jet* »_I dont want to bum anyone out but you should all think about going turbo with the 16v. I did alot of research and realized that the gladder isnt going to put out the hp i was looking for. Im in the middle of building my 16v head up and then its Turbo time. Just something to think about.

I don't mean to bum you out, but that realization shouldn't have taken you a lot of time and research. We all know 16v Turbo would put out a ton more power...but it lacks the G60 charm/mystique.
Just bustin balls...good luck with your build


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Black G60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1Limited (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (Black G60)*

..... going turbo in lieu of g60...... hmmmmm...... like leaving cognac for spiked cool-aid.
Either way you get the sugar-fix. But it goes down differently.


_Modified by MK1Limited at 9:29 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

bigger supercharger = better than turbo,
my torque distribution would wipe your turbo off the map...


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

TURBO'S MAKE BIG NUMBERS...... TORQUE WINS RACES










_Modified by jeffs vw at 10:23 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

qft ^^^


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

I would take a G60 any day over a turbo!


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (pickardaudi)*

Hey Brent... if you were to build the kit that u were talking about. How much would it be?


----------



## pickardaudi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (NAVI51)*

I have been doing some checking at a few machine shops. The cheapest way for me to do the intake piece is to have it casted and I would own the mold. The cast shop here in Tacoma, WA is working on the bid. I should know in a few weeks. It all depends: I can give you a complete list on parts that you can find at a junkyard and do some of the modification yourself. I can make the ALT Relocation Bracket and the belt tentioner out of steel for you. It really all depends on the cast cost. If I can make up the cast cost with the price a kit That I would call the "The Low Baller/Hauller"...







I will take some pics of my tentioner and my engine. Anybody that would like a pic. Req through email at [email protected]
The engine will be installed Thanksgiving week:
Why: I am taking the week off to take my time to do a great install.
I just got the FMIC on Friday and I got my .756 5th gear on Saturday. 
I rebult my extra trans on Sunday. I got my gages and my catch can set up ready to go. I have everything ready for Thanksgiving week. I plan on taking some serious pics of the install. It just takes time. Fuel injectors, chip, injector wiring harness, fuel rail..... the list goes on and on. I will make a seroius list of parts tha I would suggest everyone consider before attempting a 16Vg60. Honestly I would use a ABA bottom end and a 1.8 16v head. Buy yourself a blown PL engne for nothing and go for it. You can overhaul an ABA for less than $300.00. A complete rebuilt 16v head can be had for under $300.00.
Brent


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

is there a write up for a 16v/G60 turbo using and built pg block??


----------



## j_m_o_a (Mar 31, 2009)

so around 1400 us for thew bbm kit so far? will they ship to canada?


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubbin1324* »_is there a write up for a 16v/G60 turbo using and built pg block??

??


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubbin1324* »_is there a write up for a 16v/G60 turbo using and built pg block??

What is there to write up? you just use custom forged pistons and the 16v specific parts to make it all work.


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
What is there to write up? you just use custom forged pistons and the 16v specific parts to make it all work.

thats what i want to know and to be honest you are the person ive been wanting to talk to mr. JBetz ive bought alot of parts from u awhile back and i put it off for awhile and im just gettin back into it, i have one of your fully built 1.9L blocks and i just got a 16V head, i wanna work the head b4 i put it on the block and i wanna know whats best for me to put into it internally, i plan on running i nice size turbo, id like to make over 500hp some where around 600 lol im just lookin for a parts list, what am i going to need to make this work and if i have to buy alot more pats from you im down just let me know wat i need


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*

feel free to email me direct or call 
be happy to help you with any questions or any parts you might need.
541.388.1202 [email protected]
thanks


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you turbo guys are killin me


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

lol i sry bro i need powerr!! and john ima try to give u a call later on today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Vdubbin1324 at 3:10 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

i gotta keep up wit the vaporado that lives down the street lol i have his first rado and anyone that knows him knows it must be done right


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubbin1324)*

I think the kit is going to be 1400 bucks 16v g60. but i would call Jason or John at BBM first to get the specifics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_I think the kit is going to be 1400 bucks 16v g60. but i would call Jason or John at BBM first to get the specifics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, this is for our full 16v Ltd. integration
We are also going to break out the rear alternator parts and billet tensioner pcs. and sell the separately.
Price TBD
Thanks again and have a great wkend


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Made my day John


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hi John,
I have an original limited. motor #62, looking for the fuel pressure regulator part number Bosch 280500844. It is not the rail type like the other VW's and I can't find a match in NA. Hoping you can help, my old one is not holding the pressure and I'm running lean.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (13blackknight)*

John you, Jason and your tech Matt are the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
We are also going to break out the rear alternator parts and billet tensioner pcs. and sell the separately.
Price TBD
Thanks again and have a great wkend









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







John deserves many







and for people to buy his parts! I'm definitely in for the rear alternator bracket.
John, you still have some odds and ends from the last batch for sale too, right? Waterpump and Power Steering pulley spacers, waterneck spacer...


----------



## supervw09 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

do u know around about when the kits will be hittin the streets.. is there a waiting list????


----------



## vvdubg60 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (supervw09)*

GO TO BAR TEK TUNING THEYRE ALREADY HAVE KITS WAY BETTER AND YOU GET MORE FOR YOU BUCK


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/...20kit
this?


----------



## vvdubg60 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Pisko)*

yea thats the kit ......im selling my whole bbm kit brand new its installed in car never ran yet .....selling the whole kit with intake manifold upper and lower with eprom chip ......pm and make me a good offer im going with the bar tek kit


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pisko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pisko* »_http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/...20kit
this?

Oh damn, I wish those "spezial spark plugs" were sold separately, I want some!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I will pay the 129 euros for the alternator mount when I can see what Im getting. the BBM one I have seen and I know its a decent part.... plus they are less than 10 hours away so if I get really mad I can drive up there and beat John with it.


----------



## CrankWorkOrange (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (rte7x9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rte7x9* »_
Oh damn, I wish those "spezial spark plugs" were sold separately, I want some!

did u even take any time to browse their site? lol
spezially 4 u: http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/...,.htm


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (CrankWorkOrange)*

Probably just standard issue Audi S2/4 plugs. Bosch FR5DPO


----------

